# Suns Offseason Thread (Now Collecting Unwanted Vets, Youth and Return of the Dragon)



## Dissonance

Let's get some discussion going. 


We'll be picking 13th. 


Who do you like? Who do you hope for? Trade up? Trade the pick? :devil2:


----------



## 29380

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Trade the pick to the Knicks for Amar'e and resign Nash. :bsmile:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*


----------



## 29380

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Both Draftexpress & nbadraft.net have the Suns taking Damian Lillard from Webber State to replace Nash.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

I hope they don't force it with a PG. Has to be better talent on the board at that point.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

I'm not a huge watcher of cbball but from what I know I'd take a shot on Henson, Sullinger, one of the Lamb's if they're there or if someone unexpectedly slips. I doubt anyone I'd want though like Perry Jones, maybe Rivers. I would like for us to move up somehow if possible.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



Dissonance said:


> We'll be picking 13th.


What? The lottery isn't until the 30th.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Shhh...


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

We need a big. Drummond, Davis or Henson


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



Hyperion said:


> We need a big. Drummond, Davis or Henson


We need help. lol


I like Henson though.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Unfortunately, this draft is lacking in good SGs.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Henson? Drummond? Davis? Rivers? Aren't they all top-ish picks? Davis/Henson being top5?

Package the pick and Nash and try and move as high as possible. Tank. Save Cash. Tell Brooks to stay in China. Resign FroLo for cheap, sign and trade Hill to a contender for a future pick. Amnesty Childress.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

They know we have no shot at them. Henson seems to be more in that late lotto range of 8-13 though.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Lillard and Kendall Marshall will be off the board. As will Drummond and Jones. The Suns will have a very real shot at Henson or Arnett Moultrie (a personal favorite of mine).


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

The suns have a 5/1000 chance of winning the lottery. It's happened before. We'll find out what the realistic pick is on the 30th. However, I posted my top three picks.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Just accept it, Hyperion...



This is why the front office should've tanked this yr.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Austin Rivers!


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Austin Rivers (just like Kemba Walker last year) is the perfect NBA third guard. A little combo action off the bench is his ideal role. If he goes to Phoenix, he will have to play heavy minutes this season. This might be good for his development or it might not.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

No surprise (only to Hyperion), we're picking 13th.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

What number was Nash picked? 13 isn't bad.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Could Austin Rivers be a Nash-type player? I guess anything possible.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

So our front office is all like.. "we want to get better this year and make improvements to build around Nash again!"

but then they say that they will draft a pg (Nash's replacement) with their first round pick. :favre:

What team in the NBA goes about getting better by drafting a back up player with their first round pick? These guys.:cenabro:


Hopefully Nash just leaves.. and we can start over.:yesyesyes:


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Is there even a question? Nash is gone, guys. Do Suns fans think there's still even a .0001% chance Nash will still be playing in Phoenix next year?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

They have to make a big move to get him to stay.



It's not happening haha.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



RollWithEm said:


> Is there even a question? Nash is gone, guys. Do Suns fans think there's still even a .0001% chance Nash will still be playing in Phoenix next year?


If there is a front office who can **** up even the most absolute of things... its this one.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

The suns need to draft a true pf. Henson is hopefully on the board. Telfair is better than any of the pg in this draft.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



Hyperion said:


> Telfair is better than any of the pg in this draft.


Not named Damian Lillard or Kendall Marshall.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

No, including them. Neither one of those pgs is a pg to hang your team on. I wouldn't waste a pick on them. I'd go big. There are plenty of quality big men in this draft that can have a positive impact on the team.

The Suns should work out Fab Melo, Henson, Moultrie and Sullinger. Those guys, to me, are the best prospects for the Suns. There aren't any quality pgs or sgs in this draft.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



Hyperion said:


> There are plenty of quality big men in this draft that can have a positive impact on the team.


That doesn't change the fact that Telfair isn't good.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

He is good though. I would prefer the Suns go back and get Dragic, but that won't happen. What an idiot Sarver is.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Apparently the "expert" mock drafts have Perry Jones and Jared Sullinger slipping a little bit. And in the late lotto range. Also seen Rivers in our range a few times. Not really sure what they actually use to come up with those and it definitely isn't reliable but it's something to talk about at least.

Jones, Henson, Sullinger, Marshall, Rivers in that order. I'd rather not take a PG right now but I have a feeling that's exactly what we are going to do.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Who is Uones? I don't think Marshall will be very good. He has ZERO offense and marginal defense.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Passing is offense.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

No. having the ability to get to the rim and pass is offense.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

According to Paul Coro, the Suns worked out their first prospects today. The list includes:

Syracuse Center Fab Melo
St. Bonaventure Power Forward Andrew Nicholson
IUPUI Shooting Guard Alex Young
Penn Point Guard Zack Rosen
Dayton Shooting Guard Chris Johnson
Pitt Point Guard Ashton Gibbs


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

What's with the sudden slide of Perry Jones. 


Draftexpress has him falling to 17 and nbadraft.net to 19. We better not pass on him.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



Dissonance said:


> What's with the sudden slide of Perry Jones.
> 
> 
> Draftexpress has him falling to 17 and nbadraft.net to 19. We better not pass on him.


Dont worry, we will.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Why are we working out guys that are projected to be taken in the mid twenties? If our team trades down I'm gonna be pissed. Hopefully this is a result of us getting another pick through trade.


I've read rumors that Toronto gave Dion Waiters(SP?) a guarantee and that we may of agreed to a trade to get that pick. But purely speculative


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



l0st1 said:


> Why are we working out guys that are projected to be taken in the mid twenties? If our team trades down I'm gonna be pissed. Hopefully this is a result of us getting another pick through trade.
> 
> 
> I've read rumors that Toronto gave Dion Waiters(SP?) a guarantee and that we may of agreed to a trade to get that pick. But purely speculative


This is the team that drafted Robin Lopez in the lottery when the rest of the league knew they were watching a train wreck that was about to happen.

If Perry Jones falls and is available to us, we should take him. The year Deandre Jordan came out he was touted as a top 3 pick and his stock dropped really far and he ended up in the 2nd round to the clippers. Granted he wasn't top 3 material, but he was an absolute steal in the 2nd round. I apply the same sort of feeling to Jones this year.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Ya Jones is falling fast. Recent mocks I've seen have him as low as 20. We better not pass on him to take Waiters.


Posted this on another forum but...


Nash to Raptors for #7.
Lopez to Celtics for #22.
Gortat to Portland for #6.
Hill to *whoever* for 2nd round pick/future pick.

Lets Brooks sign somewhere else. 

Draft some combination of Jones/Drummond/Waiters/Rivers/Marshall

Starts 3 rookies + Morris + Childress. Show that Childress is worth SOMETHING then trade him next summer. Trade Warrick since he will essentially be an expiring.

Start from scratch. We would only have Dudley, Frye and rookies under contract(not counting anyone we sign).

Yes I know this is stupid, NBA2kish and would never work. But I want them to do something drastic.


----------



## 29380

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

The only one of those players you can even trade is Gortat.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Is that you Phystic? I just went there to see what was going on - hadn't in awhile and saw the same post. We should;ve did some or tried some of those moves before the deadline but our $$ obsessed owner and yesmen thought otherwise.


I don't buy the Walters promise. 




If we're not gonna rebuild. Amnesty Chill, Re-sign Nash, sign KG, and couple of other vets and see what happens.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Suns need two three point specialists in order to do that


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



Hyperion said:


> Suns need two three point specialists in order to do that


Ray Allen is available lol. 


Sure we could find some.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



Knicks4life said:


> The only one of those players you can even trade is Gortat.



We can sign and trade.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



Dissonance said:


> Is that you Phystic? I just went there to see what was going on - hadn't in awhile and saw the same post. We should;ve did some or tried some of those moves before the deadline but our $$ obsessed owner and yesmen thought otherwise.
> 
> 
> I don't buy the Walters promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we're not gonna rebuild. Amnesty Chill, Re-sign Nash, sign KG, and couple of other vets and see what happens.


Ya haha. I rarely go on there too. But was bored so posted it there then came here and saw this thread and was like "Why not?" ha


----------



## 29380

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



l0st1 said:


> We can sign and trade.


Not before the draft, none of those trade are likely with Gortat for 6 being the most likely but I doubt it would happen maybe Gortat for #11.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



Knicks4life said:


> Not before the draft, none of those trade are likely with Gortat for 6 being the most likely but I doubt it would happen maybe Gortat for #11.


Hhmm Gortat for 6 seems pretty fair. They need a starting Center to pair with LA. Gortat would be their best option. Hell even throw in Hill.


Indeed it isn't possible, but I suppose they could always agree to terms and then draft who we want and trade afterwards. But like I said before, I realize none of this is going to happen. Just banter while we wait to see how our team will suck this year.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



Knicks4life said:


> Gortat for 6 being the most likely


I would actually love that idea in principle, but does Portland have the cap space to pull that off?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Perry Jones, Terrence Jones, John Henson, Arnette Moultrie are coming for a workout. Now's Jones' chance to impress.


----------



## 29380

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



RollWithEm said:


> I would actually love that idea in principle, but does Portland have the cap space to pull that off?


Yeah


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

So you guys want the suns to stink worse than the bobcats? 

Those are some horrid and I mean horrid trade ideas. 

I really hope Henson is our guy or we trade up.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

I like Henson but I'd like for us to aim higher we're gonna trade up. 

Drummond, Beal, or if MKG falls.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Drummond to me is the best pick in this draft.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Best case scenario for the Suns, imo, would be Perry Jones. On the NBA level he's going to be a hell of a player, his skill set and athleticism is perfectly tailored for the wide open game that the Suns will probably continue running even sans Nash.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



Hyperion said:


> So you guys want the suns to stink worse than the bobcats?
> 
> Those are some horrid and I mean horrid trade ideas.
> 
> I really hope Henson is our guy or we trade up.


If you are talking about moving Gortat for #6? Absolutely I would do that deal. Honestly, good thing getting production from Gortat after Nash is gone and with that, good luck with gortats value after that.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Terrence Ross and Kendall Marshall now being linked to the team at 13. Austin Rivers doesn't look half as bad now like when the process started. He actually grew on me. Doesn't look like he'll make it to us. And appears Drummond is slipping past the top 6 dropping to 9. We need to make a move up. If not for him, someone else.

I'm but all losing faith in this org if they don't do something good Thursday.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Agreed. If it comes down to the two, I greatly prefer Ross over Marshall. I would prefer going with the wing who scores well and can play some nice D. I just dont see us as a team that has any assets that we can use to move up unfortunately. I would be happy moving up or keeping thirteen and getting some picks a bit later in the first just to see if we can find something.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



Dissonance said:


> Terrence Ross and Kendall Marshall now being linked to the team at 13. Austin Rivers doesn't look half as bad now like when the process started. He actually grew on me. Doesn't look like he'll make it to us. And appears Drummond is slipping past the top 6 dropping to 9. We need to make a move up. If not for him, someone else.
> 
> I'm but all losing faith in this org if they don't do something good Thursday.


If this is true, suns need to go after him! I have never been wrong about a draft pick before. I knew that okafor was better than dwight, oden was a more surefire superstar than durant. So based on this track record, drummond is a hofer


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

I'm just hoping we are active tomorrow in a positive way. May be too much to ask for but who knows..


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

^Agreed. Hope they got something up their sleeve.




24 hrs away - Henson, Rivers, Lamb, PJIII, my realistic wants at 13. Unless someone maybe unexpected slips.

Do not want. Ross (though I could live w/it if they're all gone), Marshall, Moultrie (don't know much about him though). 


Not sure how I'd feel about Leonard or Zeller.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

I like that list, and I personally would add Ross to it. I would be thrilled if Drummond is falling and we move up to get our guy. Being aggressive in the draft would be a nice change of pace for the organization.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

Pipe Dreams!


I would REALLY be ok if we ended up taking Perry Jones (doubtful) or Henson, or if Drummond falls snag him... and then trade back into the bottom of the first round and take Tony Wroten (big athletic PG from Washington). I would piss myself.


OR Take Lamb, Rivers, Ross, and trade back into the bottom of the first and take Fab Melo, thus releasing Lopez since Melo is at LEAST Lopez and has potential to actually become that defensive/rebounding beast that someone thought lopez could be.



sigh.. ok I'm done dreaming.. and I'll expect disappointment.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

I'm ready for us just selling the pick and trading for a future first rounder (lotto protected though) and some burnout from last year's draft that was a top 10 pick


----------



## l0st1

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*



chilltown said:


> Pipe Dreams!
> 
> 
> I would REALLY be ok if we ended up taking Perry Jones (doubtful) or Henson, or if Drummond falls snag him... and then trade back into the bottom of the first round and take Tony Wroten (big athletic PG from Washington). I would piss myself.
> 
> 
> OR Take Lamb, Rivers, Ross, and trade back into the bottom of the first and take Fab Melo, thus releasing Lopez since Melo is at LEAST Lopez and has potential to actually become that defensive/rebounding beast that someone thought lopez could be.
> 
> 
> 
> sigh.. ok I'm done dreaming.. and I'll expect disappointment.


I'm ok with either of these. But instead I'm preparing myself for drafting Sullinger and then doing nothing else.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread*

According to Coro's responses to ?'s on twitter, Suns favor Lamb over Marshall and Ross but not to rule out Marshall (ugh). Ross refusing to workout for us taints him but it may not absolve us from taking him. Also, sounds like we'd take Rivers for sure if he fell but he says he's a top 10 lock.

Unlikely we move up but doesn't rule out us getting another pick somehow.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

God****ingdamnit.


----------



## Adam

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

lol nice thread title


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

smh... I can't tell if I get so frustrated with this team because I am a big fan of them.. or if I am legitimately starting to hate this team for becoming everything that I don't want my team to be.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

When the Kings go to Seattle.. I will be a sonics fan.


----------



## Diable

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Marshall is a pretty good offensive player, but he's not a good athlete and he's going to get lit up by NBA point guards. He really just doesn't guard well. If you were taking him to be a back up that's one thing, but he is going to have really trouble matching up with starting caliber PG's.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Trade Gortat for Drummond and a future pick


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



Diable said:


> Marshall is a pretty good offensive player, but he's not a good athlete and he's going to get lit up by NBA point guards. He really just doesn't guard well. If you were taking him to be a back up that's one thing, but he is going to have really trouble matching up with starting caliber PG's.


Hell if they were hard pressed to take a pg out of shortsightedness.. they would have been better off trading down a long way and taking Tony Wroten. Wroten is going to be a good player whether he plays PG or SG.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Detroit got their wet dream in Drummond. Only we'd deal Drummond for a dumb package like on other end in their position.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Gambo saying Zeller was next on our board. Wow.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Wait Perry fell to 28? **** this.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Uh huh. And OKC taking him.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

:cosby: I don't know why I get my hopes up every year. We walk away with Kendall Marshall?


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

There is a reason why the storied franchises in the League take the big name college players when they are gifted them in the draft. Celtics got both Fab Melo and Sullinger... So many teams that try to outthink everyone or are just stupid.

man whatever.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



chilltown said:


> There is a reason why the storied franchises in the League take the big name college players when they are gifted them in the draft. Celtics got both Fab Melo and Sullinger... So many teams that try to outthink everyone or are just stupid.
> 
> man whatever.


This is a smart post.

So many franchises try to make their "smart" off the board picks when there are big name guys who fall to them.

Its very frustrating.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Yep.




I also like how every yr they say, we may try to acquire a pick this time and sit on their hands.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro


> The #Suns pursued a late first-round pick with an eye on Perry Jones III's slip.


I'll call bullshit on this and say they didn't even try. Its better than the alternative, which is they simply weren't willing to pay the price for another pick which is more likely.


----------



## bircan

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

So I read that he is the best passing PG from this draft? Just give it time and see what happens, sounds like everyone is disappointed hmmm. Though you would think that soon enough we will bottom out hard and be picking top 5-10 within 2-4 years.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Saw this a yr ago. Applies again.

Babby on top, Blanks on bottom for those who don't know. Our incompetent Pres and GM.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

I hate this pick more and more.


Usually, I take a step back and things grows on me. At best he's a back up PG. 


I also hate they decided now of all times to start a youth movement. Even though I'm not convinced yet. We might try a patch work line up to be competitive. Just shoot me - if that happens.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

I just don't see anything good out of it.


:soapbox:
He is a pass first PG who has all of Nash's faults (lack of athleticism, defensive deficiencies) and he can't shoot to even keep defenses honest, let alone be a dangerous threat from the outside like Nash was.

The thing that bothers me most is the organization's shortsightedness. This team really has been a slow motion train wreck, and they just sit by and watched it happen.

To be honest I just wanted them to be OVER the build around a PG idea. We tried it with KJ (he needed Barkley though), tried it with Kidd to get mediocre results, Nash was great.. but again it didn't get it done. I don't want one player that is supposed to make others better.. especially when the next best player on the roster is a center who would struggle to average a double double on another team in the league.

3 of the last 4 champions had below average PG play in Chalmers, and Fisher x2. You need to get that guy who can get his own shot somehow.. And that is not to say that we would have gotten it at 13. We likely wouldn't have. But I would have taken it as a sign that they are willing to try something different. This just shows me that they want to continue the same style of play which has turned into more of a gimmick than anything to be taken seriously. I don't even like the style of play that this Suns team has run the last 2-3 years dating to the last season of Amare. Sure we went to the WCF that year w/ Amare, but we also had our first legitimate SG threat since JJ in 04-05 in J-Rich. Since then the team is the same ****ing thing every time. Nash pounds the rock, gets like 18 screens from Gortat/Lopez, gives it to one of them on the dive to the basket or penetrates himself to kick the ball to an outside shooter who doesnt move otherwise because Dudley can't, and Hill's age finally showed up this year, and Channing Frye is too much of a puss to go to the basket, and everyone else is wet garbage.

I've grown to hate this system. It is just 1 player who blinded the people who are supposed to make decisions that are in the best interest of the team, and also blinded the bandwagon fans that dominate the sports scene in AZ.

Literally every move this team has made since lucking into a team on the rise has been done to **** it up.

If you told me that Steve Nash would have been the only remaining player from that 04-05 team to stay on this roster I would have laughed in your face because there was no way that we would keep the 30 year old Nash over the 22 year old Amare Stoudemire, the 23 year old Joe Johnson, 26 year old Shawn Marion, or hell even the 24 year old Quentin Richardson.

****ing pitiful. We are now the Milwaukee Bucks of the league.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

:dwade:

Damn that feels better. I can start healing now.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Your large post makes me sad.




I figure I'd make this offseason thread now since it's draft and everything. I don't have to create a new thread for talk.



Sounds like we're gonna look at OJ Mayo and Chris Kaman as well. In addition to Eric Gordon. Hope we give Anthony Randolph a look. Maybe Beasley.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

I'm down with this. I've been hot on Randolph ever since he came into the league... of course that was assuming he would play in the system that we had going. For him to not do anything worthwhile yet at this point in his career makes me assume he is what he is. But hey, I wanted Henson in the draft.. and Randolph is probably a best case scenario for what Henson will develop into.

Wouldn't mind Mayo for a reasonable deal.. Gordon is growing on me... as long as we start doing things smart around him, which is unlikely.

**** Kaman. I don't want him on my team.

We should shoot a max offer at Hibbert, but we won't.


What about Jeff Green? Might be a nice player at a discount? I'm surprised we haven't heard anything about Brandon Roy.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Oh, man yeah, I've had a man crush on AR since the draft myself. Was ready to let Amare go for him, instead of Curry - like they proposed deal. He had a promising start, got dog housed by Nelson, and sporadic since. I do like what I saw when he came in for Love w/Wolves season before this one. Put up 20/15 type of games. Did OK this yr. 


Yeah, I think Mayo is a back up plan. I wouldn't go high on him either. Agree on Kaveman. Funny thing with EG, I think I'm just ecstatic they're doing something too. Whether he deserves it or not. All last yr I said, NO should deal him and not max him lol. 


I guess it'd be worth a shot on Hibbert. I think I heard they were hoping for a discount. 




Green could be interesting. He had that heart problem? Maybe low risk/medium reward. Maybe our staff can check him out.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



chilltown said:


> I just don't see anything good out of it.
> 
> 
> :soapbox:
> He is a pass first PG who has all of Nash's faults (lack of athleticism, defensive deficiencies) and he can't shoot to even keep defenses honest, let alone be a dangerous threat from the outside like Nash was.
> 
> The thing that bothers me most is the organization's shortsightedness. This team really has been a slow motion train wreck, and they just sit by and watched it happen.
> 
> To be honest I just wanted them to be OVER the build around a PG idea. We tried it with KJ (he needed Barkley though), tried it with Kidd to get mediocre results, Nash was great.. but again it didn't get it done. I don't want one player that is supposed to make others better.. especially when the next best player on the roster is a center who would struggle to average a double double on another team in the league.
> 
> 3 of the last 4 champions had below average PG play in Chalmers, and Fisher x2. You need to get that guy who can get his own shot somehow.. And that is not to say that we would have gotten it at 13. We likely wouldn't have. But I would have taken it as a sign that they are willing to try something different. This just shows me that they want to continue the same style of play which has turned into more of a gimmick than anything to be taken seriously. I don't even like the style of play that this Suns team has run the last 2-3 years dating to the last season of Amare. Sure we went to the WCF that year w/ Amare, but we also had our first legitimate SG threat since JJ in 04-05 in J-Rich. Since then the team is the same ****ing thing every time. Nash pounds the rock, gets like 18 screens from Gortat/Lopez, gives it to one of them on the dive to the basket or penetrates himself to kick the ball to an outside shooter who doesnt move otherwise because Dudley can't, and Hill's age finally showed up this year, and Channing Frye is too much of a puss to go to the basket, and everyone else is wet garbage.
> 
> I've grown to hate this system. It is just 1 player who blinded the people who are supposed to make decisions that are in the best interest of the team, and also blinded the bandwagon fans that dominate the sports scene in AZ.
> 
> Literally every move this team has made since lucking into a team on the rise has been done to **** it up.
> 
> If you told me that Steve Nash would have been the only remaining player from that 04-05 team to stay on this roster I would have laughed in your face because there was no way that we would keep the 30 year old Nash over the 22 year old Amare Stoudemire, the 23 year old Joe Johnson, 26 year old Shawn Marion, or hell even the 24 year old Quentin Richardson.
> 
> ****ing pitiful. We are now the Milwaukee Bucks of the league.


Why are you putting any of this on Nash? The FO in all their brilliance opted not to draft iguadala. They opted not to keep all star joe johnson, then opted to trade glue guy and all star Marion for tickets, then let all star Amare go for nothing. Nash did none of that. Nash has stayed quiet and put up with this revolving door of "starters" who couldn't create a shot against a chair that Nash had to spoon feed every possession.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



Hyperion said:


> Why are you putting any of this on Nash? The FO in all their brilliance opted not to draft iguadala. They opted not to keep all star joe johnson, then opted to trade glue guy and all star Marion for tickets, then let all star Amare go for nothing. Nash did none of that. Nash has stayed quiet and put up with this revolving door of "starters" who couldn't create a shot against a chair that Nash had to spoon feed every possession.


Where is any of that put on Nash?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Yeah, I didn't get that at all from your post lol.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Top 20 FAs from yahoosports.


And others of interest list


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--nba-s-2012-top-20-free-agents--deron-williams-leads-list.html




Also



> Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro
> 
> The #Suns will meet in person with Nash soon but they're in line & are behind on money (he can get $10M+ annually) & years (he can get 3).


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



chilltown said:


> Where is any of that put on Nash?


The part where he "blinded" the organization, fans, etc. I don't see how having a great ball handler who is okay with not taking a single shot in a game is bad for the team. The true facts of the matter is that the suns organization torpedoed any chance at a championship by keeping two starters a year throughout nash's tenure. This had nothing to do with how the team is set up but everything to so with personnel moves that didn't save any money and made the team much worse. The point guard model works, has worked and will continue to work. It worked for Isiah and Magic except they had a great team as well. Nash had help, the organization had multiple opportunities to keep the help and get more. They failed time and time again. What on God's green earth makes you think that they have figured anything out?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Sweet.


> NBA Phoenix Suns ‏@PhoenixSuns
> 
> Suns President Lon Babby, GM Lance Blanks & coach @AlvinGentry are in L.A. to meet w/ free-agent forward Michael Beasley


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

More.

Pass on Lopez please. Should've never tendered his ass.


DRAGIC! I don't know about at 10M though that he supposedly wants. Kinda goofy that they're meeting w/him too after what they did.




> NBA Phoenix Suns ‏@PhoenixSuns
> 
> Babby, Blanks and Gentry will also meet with Suns center Robin Lopez, who is a restricted free-agent, while in L.A.
> 
> 
> 
> NBA Phoenix Suns ‏@PhoenixSuns
> 
> Babby confirms Suns hope to meet w/ Eric Gordon (@TheofficialEG10), Raymond Felton and former Suns guard @Goran_Dragic this week in Phoenix.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> 
> Phoenix has expressed interest with Landry Fields as part of possible sign-and-trade package with New York for Steve Nash, sources tell Y





> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> 
> Fields would have to be one part of a potential sign-and-trade package for Nash, but the Suns do have interest in him.



Adrian Wojnarowski


----------



## R-Star

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

I like Landry Fields. But he doesn't help a Nashless Suns at all.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Eh, True. But collecting good talent is never a bad thing. Especially, with what's on the roster now and what we'd have had to put up w/2 seasons. Even if it's Nuggets model without a true star.


They're looking at PGs still too.


edit: with that said, Though, I also kind of expect him to sign in Toronto.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Dragic has a lot of potential and seems like he could be a pretty solid PG with the right coach and system. I would like to see him back with the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Oh, I love Dragic (Remember draft night? and our GTs). He started to flourish here then slumped, got dealt cuz of FO was dumb. HATED that trade for Brooks. Would love to see him back, and he really took it to another level w/Houston. What we expected here.


I am surprised that he's even meeting with us. Supposedly found out about trade on a flight to or from Toronto and some bad feelings there. He did make a nice comment recently about the org though.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



Hyperion said:


> *The part where he "blinded" the organization, fans, etc.* I don't see how having a great ball handler who is okay with not taking a single shot in a game is bad for the team. The true facts of the matter is that the suns organization torpedoed any chance at a championship by keeping two starters a year throughout nash's tenure. This had nothing to do with how the team is set up but everything to so with personnel moves that didn't save any money and made the team much worse. The point guard model works, has worked and will continue to work. It worked for Isiah and Magic except they had a great team as well. Nash had help, the organization had multiple opportunities to keep the help and get more. *They failed time and time again. What on God's green earth makes you think that they have figured anything out?*



1... Not sure if you are taking this as a slight against Nash or what.. but anyways... Fans of all sports in AZ are notorious for being bandwagon fans. Specifically the people who have money to buy the season tickets who filled the arena. The first 3-4 years of the Nash/Suns reunion was a terrific brand of high flying, fast paced basketball. VERY attractive for all fans across the board. You loved it, I loved it, everyone did. My problem here is that because of the boom that resulted from team success and a league wide love affair with that style of play, the team fell in love with the IDEA of being the 'Fun n Gun Suns'. And it has evolved into a gimmick because of the bad decisions made by our front office compounding on each other. The fell in love with keeping that STYLE of play together vs building towards team success IMO.



2... :therock:Now I just think you are trying to argue with me on something. Absolutely nothing I have said anywhere in the last year translates to me thinking that this front office has figured anything out.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Sounds like Suns would want Iman Shumpert and more if they were to do a S/T with NY for Nash. They like Fields but they can sign him outright. Didn't realize he was a FA haha.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

So basically they arent even big fans of their PG they just drafted. SOOOO cool.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Yeah, I don't know if they know what they have in him. Starter or backup.


I am glad they chose a path. Youth. Looking at guys like Gordon, Beasley, Mayo, Dragic, etc. 


Ray Allen rumor was false.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



Dissonance said:


> Yeah, I don't know if they know what they have in him. Starter or backup.
> 
> 
> I am glad they chose a path. Youth. Looking at guys like Gordon, Beasley, Mayo, Dragic, etc.
> 
> 
> Ray Allen rumor was false.



Yeah.. I think the Ray Allen thing was on the off chance that KG left Boston and didnt retire. That would have been the only way I accepted keeping a non-youth movement. That also assumes that they would have had a plan in place.. which is unlikely.

I want youth but I hope we don't get Beasley. I can't route for him. I really dislike the guy.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Yep. I was secretly hoping for KG/Allen move cuz I was scared of what they might do else wise. Would've been a reason for Nash to stay. 



I don't like Bease as much when he came into the league but still like him and I'd welcome him. Still young and got time to put something together. It's time the team makes a gamble. He could be much worse off the court or personality wise IMO and they can't always find squeeky clean guys like they have. Also, maybe prepare yourself cuz it sounds like a real possibility with their meeting today and selling him hard as part of the new face of Suns franchise youth movement. Maybe getting him with other parts will soften it for ya haha.



I just want to see an interesting, or fun team once again. Last 2 yrs, I could barely watch.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



Dissonance said:


> Yep. I was secretly hoping for KG/Allen move cuz I was scared of what they might do else wise. Would've been a reason for Nash to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like Bease as much when he came into the league but still like him and I'd welcome him. Still young and got time to put something together. It's time the team makes a gamble. He could be much worse off the court or personality wise IMO and they can't always find squeeky clean guys like they have. Also, maybe prepare yourself cuz it sounds like a real possibility with their meeting today and selling him hard as part of the new face of Suns franchise youth movement. Maybe getting him with other parts will soften it for ya haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to see an interesting, or fun team once again. Last 2 yrs, I could barely watch.


I am very excited on watching a team that I can see grow/develop over time again.

Yeah.. I dont mind players with shaky off the court issues all that much. In fact, I am hoping for some more attitude from somebody.. I just have never been a fan of his game in the NBA... But Beasley was the 2nd pick for a reason, so we will see. For god sakes we better not introduce him as a 6'10 player. That fool is 6-7 and plays like he is a 6'4 combo guard lol.

But if we get him for cheap, which it sounds like he will be a cheap player WHILE bringing in Gordon, I'm down.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Beasley is gonna be a good get for some team. He'd be a nice fit in Phoenix or Toronto I think.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Some updates. Sounds like Beasley thing is getting closer. 2nd meeting.




> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard
> 
> Suns having dinner with Eric Gordon right now. Phx is considering offering him max deal (4 years, $58 million), sources say





> Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro
> 
> Unrestricted free agent Michael Beasley will visit the #Suns in Phoenix on Wednesday





> Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro
> 
> A former #Suns favorite, Goran Dragic, returns to Phoenix tomorrow as a free agent. Houston is the leader but other teams are giving chase.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

I'm surprised the Suns are interested in Beasley. I thought Colangelo wasn't a big fan?

Regardless, I think he's a great fit in Phoenix. It was one of the destinations I thought would be perfect for him and his skillset. Good, uptempo pace too. Apparently Detroit are interested also....that's not a place i'd want to be sign right now, but hey, Mike could probably put up numbers there too I guess.

Would be great if Nash resigned and could turn Beas into a beast.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Yeah, neither Colangelo has been part of team's decisions since 2004-2005. Sarver's letting GM Blanks and VP Babby run the show now though. Amazingly, hands off per Suns writer Paul Coro. Old brass with Kerr didn't care for Bease when Amare s/t rumors ran about (obviously nothing happened there). I agree, may be the best place for Bease. Allows him the freedom but I trust Gentry - I think if someone can challenge him in a good way. it's him. Risk/reward. It also is in a place that is showing they want him which never seemed like case in Miami front office or Minnesota that never had a plan til recently and were stacked at SF. .





Suns are offering Dragic between 8-9M to return. May be his best offer.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Raps sign Fields to offer sheet to essentially block a Nash to NY S/T. 


I don't care either way. It's funny.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

I want a picture with him, Beasley, and Gordon. Our new PG, SG, and SF.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*











Babby: Hey, Dragic - LOL OOPS


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



chilltown said:


> I want a picture with him, Beasley, and Gordon. Our new PG, SG, and SF.


It's possible.


EG is tough one though. I wouldn't mind Mayo either instead. Good thing is if he chooses to sign and tells em not to match. I have heard some reports he didn't like NO much, wants to choose his place possibly and a rebuild won't phase him. We'll see. First step is offering him.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

This will be one of the most frustrating rebuilds ever.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

I'm excited for once.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



Hyperion said:


> This will be one of the most frustrating rebuilds ever.


I agree. But mostly because we shouldn't be in this situation in the first place given all of the mistakes that were made to get to this point.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

EG is there now.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

PG - Dragic
SG - E.Gordon
SF - Beasley
PF - Morris
C - Gortat

Is that what you guys would be running if you signed all 3? Who'se your best option at PF?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Yep. Morris I would think. Off chance they start Frye instead. Gortat might be moved eventually though. Loses value w/o Nash and threw people under the bus last yr.



Might be tricky to get all 3. Would need to amnesty Chill like were going to and maybe another move.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

We would have to s&t gordon. Hopefully give them childress and warrick plus picks


----------



## l0st1

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Gortat threw people under the bus ?
Screw beasley. Sure he's young and has shown signs. But incredibly inconsistent and doesn't bring any defense or rebounding. We are "rebuilding" this team an inferior version of the team we've had the last 7 years. Go after Gordon, Dragic, Hibbert, and Mayo in that order. Then if everything fails Felton and Beasley.


----------



## l0st1

Hyperion said:


> We would have to s&t gordon. Hopefully give them childress and warrick plus picks


Why would we have to s&t ? We have cap space to fit him. But Jesus if we can get away with warrick and childress plus a pick then do it. But DISTANT pick


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Coro talked about it on a sunspodcast other day. He said something about org not liking it and his habit of doing it privately. It's never his fault. 


Meh. I think Beasley worth a shot. And it's more than likely gonna happen IMO. He's coming tomorrow for 2nd meeting. Nothing else out there about him. This isn't a 27-28 old either. He's 23. Team has to take chances and we need a scorer. He can rebound better than he's shown and no one plays D in NBA. 

Hibbert already verbally agreed to an offer sheet in Portland. Mayo's next up if we miss out on EG and Felton is only if we don't get Dragic.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



Hyperion said:


> We would have to s&t gordon. Hopefully give them childress and warrick plus picks


If EG tells him he wants to go off on his own, or elsewhere, they'd have no choice but to take the best we want to offer or nothing. They're probably bluffing matching MAX and org won't want anyone that doesn't want to be there. They also drafted Rivers on this chance.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Here we go.



> John Gambadoro ‏@Gambo620
> 
> The Suns are highly likely to make Eric Gordon a max offer. To this point they have not made Beasley an offer but are considering it


----------



## R-Star

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Am I missing something with these "We'll offer Childress and a pick" talk? Is Childress expiring? Because otherwise no one ****ing wants the guy. 

And the "if he says he wants to go here, they have to take whatever we offer" talk is always funny, but it never happens. How did that all work out for Dwight so far?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



R-Star said:


> Am I missing something with these "We'll offer Childress and a pick" talk? Is Childress expiring? Because otherwise no one ****ing wants the guy.
> 
> And the "if he says he wants to go here, they have to take whatever we offer" talk is always funny, but it never happens. How did that all work out for Dwight so far?


I don't think he'll be part of anything. More likely gets amnestied.


Dwight's not a RFA though. It's a different situation.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

I wonder what sort of contract Beas would get on the open market. He'd want atleast Landry Fields money, yeah?

3yrs, $21M?

That's probably a worthwhile gamble for Phoenix. Best case he flourishes and turns into that 20/7 guy he should be. Worst case he mulls along as is and gives you some bench scoring while being a short/medium term contract.

Not sure if New Orleans would match a max offer for EG. Tough one.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



R-Star said:


> Am I missing something with these "We'll offer Childress and a pick" talk? Is Childress expiring? Because otherwise no one ****ing wants the guy.
> 
> And the "if he says he wants to go here, they have to take whatever we offer" talk is always funny, but it never happens. How did that all work out for Dwight so far?


They'll face losing him for nothing, but to make the figures work, they could send some guys who if they don't work, will be expiring next year (i'll have to double check that)


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



> Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro
> 
> While the Nash saga continues, the #Suns will push for a Michael Beasley commitment today and host Raymond Felton tomorrow.


Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro


I think Beasley's signing today.


----------



## Ben

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Not sure if Phoenix is the best situation for Bease, but I'm happy to see him get a deal if it works out.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

I think it is. PHX needs a guy who can score, and I know he's more capaable elsewhere than he's shown. It's a gamble on both sides for sure. But they actually showing they want him. He'll be able to have the freedom. I also trust Gentry. He'll also be able to play without looking over his shoulderwith shit ton of SFs and a team that wants him based on his experiences in Minn and Miami. Maybe a chance they bring in Hill or keep him close with org to mentor him. I also don't even think Bease's personality and problems are as big as everyone makes it. Was said to be a good teammate in Minn. 


A lot better than Detroit, who was rumored then denied.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Now, I'm just repeating myself about Beasley. I'm done arguing lol.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

I find myself sneaking away during this vacation to chase updates on these FA moves. Want to see something happen. Hoping Beasley and Shump are in the fold by the end of the night... well, agreed to at least.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

I think the thing with Mike is, is that he is a confidence player. He had an amazing stretch about 18 months ago when he first jointed the T-Wolves where he was dominating. 22 and 7 on 48% shooting in like 33 minutes. He was dominating. Then he injured his ankle, tried to come back and didnt have the same explosion and kept re-injuring himself. Still finished the year averaging 19 and 5. Then this season we had the lockout, he started the season a bit slow, got injured, then got in Adelman's dog house.

The kid has had over 30 minutes per game in only 1 season so far. If someone commits to him as their starting SF and a go to scorer, he'll reward them I feel.

Give him 33-35 minutes per night, he'll get you 20 and 6/7.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

Go get Goran



> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> 
> Sources w/knowledge of Suns' plans say PHX now making hard push to sign free agent Goran Dragic. Raps also trying to sign PG away from HOU


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



Dissonance said:


> Go get Goran


apparently he wants 10 mil a year. good luck with that.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*

No shit. But I don't think he's getting that from anyone. They might come close enough.


----------



## Floods

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
Just going up online: Michael Beasley has committed to sign with Phoenix Suns on a three-year, $18 mil, sources close to situation tell ESPN


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

Today is a good day still no matter how you slice it. We went from a team with no real assets to a team with tools to work with.

In 28 games with the rockets as a starter Goran averaged 18.0ppg 8.4apg and 1.8 spg. Have to figure things would go up in this system. Plus, he has always been a very nice defender. THAT is what I'm looking forward to.

Now I hope the front office puts the moves on Mayo just in case, but I do feel that Nola will move Gordon because he wants to be here and and simply told them he doesn't want to play for them anymore.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

Nash just Benedict Arnold'ed the Suns. This was about as bad as it could get.


----------



## Diable

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

Nash figured out a way that he could make a great deal of money and be in a competitive situation. I can not blame him for it really. Anywhere else he'd have had to have picked one or the other. Toronto would have been a first round exit probably. He loses a ton of money in Miami and I don't think he really wanted to play with Melo and this version of Amare. Those guys just are not great fits with Nash.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*


----------



## 29380

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



Knicks4life said:


>


He may not last here long....


----------



## Seuss

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

I think a phone call from Kobe Bryant helped change Steve's mind. He said he would be willing to play for Miami if LeBron reached out to him, so I think he was looking for a team that really wanted him and the Lakers are the most ideal location for him. He's 38 years old for christsake, let the guy chase the damn ring. And our Suns are going to be in the lottery next year regardless of where Nash went, so I think it's a bit overboard to start bad mouthing Nash before he has even put another jersey on.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

No it's not. Any other team but the Lakers. He could have played for Denver, Dallas, or even Indiana. All of those situations would have put him on a team that would be in position to compete. The Lakers move is a big ole eff you to the fans and that money matters more.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

Again, if he wanted to go to the Lakers, I wouldn't have helped him go. I would have been like fine, lets help you go wherever you want to go but there. If you want to go to the Lakers go ahead. Sign for their MLE and prove how bad you want to live as close as possible to your kids.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

I'm not sure. . . . now if Nash signed with the Spurs, I would feel a bit more outrage toward his decision. But for some reason I don't see the Lakers choice as such an intentional slap to Phoenix. And quite honestly, I'd rather see him on the Lakers, than that cocky Heat team. But that's just me.


----------



## Luke

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

I'm not going to pretend to know what it's like to go through this exact situation, seeing as I'm an entitled Lakers fan and the closest thing to this that we've had to endure was the Shaq trade, but shouldn't you guys be happy? Y'all just signed Beasely and Dragic, and have a chance at either Gordon or Mayo. A Suns team featuring Dragic/Gordon/Bease is easily better than anything that could happen had Steve stayed on the roster.

But I get that we're the Lakers, and you guys hate us, so it must be shitty to see Nash in purple and gold. But there is a definite silver lining in this for Phoenix. This move was great for both franchises.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

I'm not mad at him at all. Just more indifferent, numb and shocked by him wanting to go to there. Esp after his comments. He could have been upfront about it though. 


It was time for Nash to move on, no doubt about that. Suns wanted assets, not salary, and LA upped their offer. Personally, would've tried for 3/4 first rd picks.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

Well then, end of the first round picks are fantastic assets. I can't believe more teams aren't investing their futures into them!


----------



## PhillySixers87

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



Dissonance said:


> I'm not mad at him at all. Just more indifferent, numb and shocked by him wanting to go to there. Esp after his comments. He could have been upfront about it though.
> 
> 
> It was time for Nash to move on, no doubt about that. Suns wanted assets, not salary, and LA upped their offer. Personally, would've tried for 3/4 first rd picks.


I think it was less about him not being upfront about it as maybe speaking to Kobe and other factors changing his mind. I don't think he was planning on the Lakers until the past few days. I'm not a Suns or Lakers fan, but I wish Nash all the best. He seems like a real stand up guy and he deserves to decide his new home. And apparently the Suns management agrees. Rather then hating him for this move I would think Suns fans would appreciate him giving his best years to them and not trying to force his way out when the team started on the downturn.


----------



## l0st1

chilltown said:


> Again, if he wanted to go to the Lakers, I wouldn't have helped him go. I would have been like fine, lets help you go wherever you want to go but there. If you want to go to the Lakers go ahead. Sign for their MLE and prove how bad you want to live as close as possible to your kids.



I like this idea. But also don't like the idea of getting nothing from him. I don't they he did it intentionally as a slap in the face but I do think it was bad form to ask us to help him get paid and go to our biggest rival. But whatever. I'm loving our new direction. Here's hoping we get Gordon easily and hell still go after Mayo. He said he wants to play pg. He can be our backup pg and sg


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (Suns **** up another draft - select PG Kendall Marshall)*



Dissonance said:


> No shit. But I don't think he's getting that from anyone. They might come close enough.


lol. you really said "fail" from my comment? i said good luck and it looks like he signed with you guys for less than he wanted. good for dragic(and maybe the suns).


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

You said, good luck with that snarky like and implying he won't come here at less than 10M or at all.


----------



## rocketeer

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



Dissonance said:


> You said, good luck with that snarky like and implying he won't come here at less than 10M or at all.


if you say so. i did think he'd wait a little longer to drop his price tag so far, but i guess after talking to a couple of teams he realized it wasn't happening. with the deal it appears he agreed to, i don't really care where he went(would have been fine with him staying on the rockets or leaving).

and why did you guys draft kendall marshall again?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

BPA. He was on high their board (8th). For some reason.

Regardless, they weren't gonna throw him out there. It'll take him 3-4 yrs to develop. Probably never. Shouldn't stop them from getting a starting PG or even very least collect talent.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

Basically, my interpretation of this whole scenario is:

"Nash, we're not going to resign you. We're going to rebuild for the future. Yes, we know you're the best PG available and probably have 3 years left in the tank, but then what? We'll have all of our current players over 30. So with that said, we're going to sign another PG instead of you. We'll do our best to trade you to where you want to go."

"I want to stay with my family."

"Lakers it is."


----------



## Madstrike

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



Hyperion said:


> Basically, my interpretation of this whole scenario is:
> 
> "Nash, we're not going to resign you. We're going to rebuild for the future. Yes, we know you're the best PG available and probably have 3 years left in the tank, but then what? We'll have all of our current players over 30. So with that said, we're going to sign another PG instead of you. We'll do our best to trade you to where you want to go."
> 
> "I want to stay with my family *and still possibly have a shot at a title*."
> 
> "Lakers it is."


uhum


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

Funny how this thing played out. Heard few days ago Houston may look at him when Lin gets matched.




> Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro
> 
> Apparently, the #Suns withdrew a qualifying offer on Aaron Brooks & made him an unrestricted free agent.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

New Pipe Dream since this thread has been out of order for 3 days.



Sign Gordon.. and then clear Warrick and Childress for expirings and future 2nd round picks.

Sign Bynum next off season. 

Dragic
Gordon
Beasley
Frye or someone else.. but hypothetically, Frye would be awesome with a player like Bynum. ALA Ryan Anderson (better imo)
Bynum


YAHHHH :jericho:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

I'm getting pessmistic about Eric Gordon. Doesn't seem NO will budge no matter what. No indication that either team is looking at S/T options.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



Dissonance said:


> I'm getting pessmistic about Eric Gordon. Doesn't seem NO will budge no matter what. No indication that either team is looking at S/T options.


I have cooled off on it until it happens as well.

I'm cool with it too. If we don't sign him and he doesn't come, hopefully we keep the cap room while being likely an even worse team for next year. If we sign Mayo for a lesser contract I wouldn't be upset either I guess. No need to spend all of our money right now. (See: Warrick and Childress)

The only thing would be that Gordon could have been a nice piece to attract other players to play here. Maybe not, but who knows?


----------



## R-Star

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

So you guys aren't going to say NO _has_ to S&T you Gordon or get nothing anymore?


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



R-Star said:


> So you guys aren't going to say NO _has_ to S&T you Gordon or get nothing anymore?


I mean no matter hot air we blow about the topic, NO never HAD to S&T the guy. If thats the route they want to go I don't envy them and I think its a bad choice for them to sign someone who doesn't want to play for them at all. Its just going to be what its going to be at this point. If they keep him it will be interesting to see how it works out for them the next two years.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



chilltown said:


> I mean no matter hot air we blow about the topic, NO never HAD to S&T the guy. If thats the route they want to go I don't envy them and I think its a bad choice for them to sign someone who doesn't want to play for them at all. Its just going to be what its going to be at this point. If they keep him it will be interesting to see how it works out for them the next two years.


He will pout for a while then realize the situation he's in and start trying to say all the right things and play the game he should be playing on the court.

He has absolutely no leverage here. Shut up and play, or ruin your own career. His choice.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



R-Star said:


> He will pout for a while then realize the situation he's in and start trying to say all the right things and play the game he should be playing on the court.
> 
> He has absolutely no leverage here. Shut up and play, or ruin your own career. His choice.


Maybe. I think that is part of why he has already ruined his career in NO if they bring him back. I'm not even sure their fans want him back after he took it to the media.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



chilltown said:


> Maybe. I think that is part of why he has already ruined his career in NO if they bring him back. I'm not even sure their fans want him back after he took it to the media.


There's been plenty of situations where players and teams reconcile though.

Worth a shot from NO is the point. Better to try to work things out then pull your pants down and say "Ok Phoenix, lets have it."


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



R-Star said:


> There's been plenty of situations where players and teams reconcile though.
> 
> Worth a shot from NO is the point. Better to try to work things out then pull your pants down and say "Ok Phoenix, lets have it."


lol true. At the end of the day I'm just hoping that the Hornets screw it up even worse with Gordon than the Suns did with Joe Johnson in '05.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



chilltown said:


> lol true. At the end of the day I'm just hoping that the Hornets screw it up even worse with Gordon than the Suns did with Joe Johnson in '05.


Could happen. If he is dead set on scorning the team he could just sulk for half the season and force a trade.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



R-Star said:


> So you guys aren't going to say NO _has_ to S&T you Gordon or get nothing anymore?


At that time, I thought he was creating enough of a firestorm and taking it the media relentlessly that would've created a irreparable chasm between him and the org that they wouldn't want him back and it'd be an uncomfortable situation. I've also been on otherside of it, JJ telling PHX not to match and seen all these stars dictate everything. That is usually how NBA is. But no sign of it happening so and it's making me feel less likely.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So, long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



Dissonance said:


> At that time, I thought he was creating enough of a firestorm and taking it the media relentlessly that would've created a irreparable chasm between him and the org that they wouldn't want him back and it'd be an uncomfortable situation. I've also been on otherside of it, JJ telling PHX not to match and seen all these stars dictate everything. That is usually how NBA is. But no sign of it happening so and it's making me feel less likely.


This is what I've been waiting for for years.

I think it took until it was some quasi star like Gordon for a team to finally say "You know what? No. **** you."

I wish this would change how star players have been acting, but I think it will take a real star type player getting told to sit down and shut up for it to have any real change.


----------



## l0st1

This whole time I've been ok with either outcome with Gordon. Either we get a solid young guard or we improve our draft odds. But not I'm a little worried after reading we are going to try and bring Shannon brown back if we don't land Gordon. For the love of god no!


----------



## R-Star

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



l0st1 said:


> This whole time I've been ok with either outcome with Gordon. Either we get a solid young guard or we improve our draft odds. But not I'm a little worried after reading we are going to try and bring Shannon brown back if we don't land Gordon. For the love of god no!


What about Raja Bell?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

I expect him to join his best friend Nash in LA. 


Nash was torn apart when he was dealt few yrs ago. Kobe tried to recruit him to LA last yr or yr before.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

They have always been pretty buddy buddy. High fives and ass slaps.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



> David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt
> 
> Will have to wait until morning to see if Hornets match Suns' offer sheet for Eric Gordon. Sheet won't be officially delivered until then.





> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine
> 
> If Hornets match PHX offer sheet to Eric Gordon, as they've vowed, desert sources say this is definite: OJ Mayo will be courted hard by Suns




Here we go. 

Also, I was hoping that'd be the case if it got matched - look at Mayo. Should be interesting.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

Mayo's been the backup plan for a lot of teams I assume. I fully expect him to get overpaid this offseason.

Not max or anything, but there will be a few teams bidding on him for sure.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

I would expect a Beasley type deal or little more w/extra yr. Maybe have an teamopt/opt out.


Mayo and EG share the same agent so I have to assume he's working both sides and also telling him to be patient. May even be steering him this way.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

Would be a smart move on OJ's part to wait this scenario out.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

Dragic/Marshall
Mayo
Beasley/Dudley
Frye/Warrick/Morris
Gortat

The Suns will certainly have some pieces if they want to try to deal for a big time player, but this team is full of mediocre talent and is going to suck around the late lottery for a while. Better to just not sign Mayo and Beasley, and ride the suck train to a high pick.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Dragic/Marshall
> Mayo
> Beasley/Dudley
> Frye/Warrick/Morris
> Gortat
> 
> The Suns will certainly have some pieces if they want to try to deal for a big time player, but this team is full of mediocre talent and is going to suck around the late lottery for a while. Better to just not sign Mayo and Beasley, and ride the suck train to a high pick.


Mayo and Beasley both need a change of scenery. One could end up breaking out to where people expected them to be.

Get a better starting 4 than Frye and that team is starting to look pretty decent. No star, but a solid lineup.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

See if both mayo and beasley play like last year, we should have a plenty shitty pick anyways. I dont see this team pivking outside of the top 10 next year in any scenario to be honest.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Offseason Thread (So long Nash - Try not to burn on your way to dark side)*

Warrick needs to move to SF or put on 20lbs. J Chill may have a breakout season or get amnestied this year. He's a great garbage player and needs some time, but I just don't think he puts in the time or Gentry would play him. Dudley is unfortunately a SG for us. If we retain Lopez, he'll have a nice impact at backup center. I personally feel that Gortat plays too small to be center and should slide to PF and have Lopez play center.


----------



## Dissonance

Great piece on our cap status. 


http://www.brightsideofthesun.com/2012/7/17/3164210/lets-talk-numbers-suns-salary-cap-status


----------



## l0st1

Think we will go after birdman?


----------



## l0st1

Dissonance said:


> Great piece on our cap status.
> 
> 
> http://www.brightsideofthesun.com/2012/7/17/3164210/lets-talk-numbers-suns-salary-cap-status


That is a good article. What does the free agent crop look like? I think harden and ibaka? And of course Howard. Anyone else worth cap space?


----------



## R-Star

l0st1 said:


> That is a good article. What does the free agent crop look like? I think harden and ibaka? And of course Howard. Anyone else worth cap space?


Pretty sure Paul and Bynum are available as well.


----------



## l0st1

Really Suns? Anthony Randolph goes to Denver for 3 years, 6M? We couldn't offer that to him? He has shown incredible skills when given time. He's been inconsistent but he started the league with GS and Don Nelson screwing with his minutes. Then bounced around everywhere. If given consistent minutes he could be a great player for us. Wish we had taken a chance on him.


Any chance of our team taking a HUGE chance on Blatche? Guy is the king of the morons but has some skill too. I know we need a SG(BADLY!) but still. Get Lee and signed Redd to another minimum deal if we can.


----------



## l0st1

R-Star said:


> Pretty sure Paul and Bynum are available as well.


Forgot about them. Hhmm seriously doubt Paul leaves Clippers and if he does definitely not for Phoenix. Bynum I could see leaving(slim chance though) and it would be a little funny if he came here. But again....doubtful is the word of the day.


----------



## Wade County

You guys dont need Blatche when you just got Scola.

Randolph would've been a solid signing though.


----------



## Dissonance

I have no delusions about next yr. I'd be surprised if we landed any big fish in FA. 



Dragic will wear #1, and be introduced his return tomorrow. Beasley should be official soon. We also have to wait til EG passes his physical for cap space to be released back I think for that and our next move.


----------



## Dissonance

Damn. Lee signed and traded to Boston.


Hope they have something up your sleeve. No to Brown at all or Redd unless it's backup.


----------



## l0st1

Damn you Boston. Only thing I can think of is they are looking for a 1 year rental so they can go hard after Harden next summer?


----------



## Wade County

Suns need to find a 2 guard pretty quick. Majority of the reasonable ones have gone.


----------



## l0st1

The only even remotely decent one that's available that I can think of is Jodie Meeks. Here's hoping we can steal Harden.


----------



## Dissonance

OKC will match on Harden next yr. They had their chance to deal him before the draft for #2 or #3. They should have too to keep their cap and flexibility in better shape.


----------



## l0st1

Even if we max him? I find it hard to believe they will match with westbrook and durant maxed and ibaka needing to be resigned as well.


----------



## Maravilla

Terrence Williams!


----------



## Hyperion

No, here's to the number one pick! It's what you guys wanted right? Here it comes!


----------



## Maravilla

Hyperion said:


> No, here's to the number one pick! It's what you guys wanted right? Here it comes!


I'm down with that.


----------



## l0st1

Ya, I'll take it. If we can finish 4-8 worst we have a solid shot. Seems like they are the ones that always move up. But I'm UP for a DOWN year.


----------



## l0st1

> "The Suns and the Lakers have competed in the same division and conference for a long time," Sarver said. "But I think we're at different stages right now in terms of the two teams. At the end of the day, this just gave us the best option for assets, too, and from a basketball standpoint, if you kind of take the emotion out, it was the best thing for the Suns, for the franchise. I think we've shown in the last couple of years that drafting is one of our strengths, so it kind of played into our strengths. It's one of the things we definitely have to use to move our franchise forward, especially with the new rules with the new CBA." NBA.com


Really? How have we shown the ability to draft well the last few years?


----------



## Maravilla

l0st1 said:


> Really? How have we shown the ability to draft well the last few years?













Robin Lopez and Earl Clark were fantastic for us.

While basically everyone else was fantastic for other teams.


----------



## l0st1

Depending on what you consider "last couple of years"

2011: Markieff Morris 
2010: Gani Lawal, Dwayne Collins
2009: Earl Clark, Taylor Griffin, Emir Preldžič(?)
2008: Robin Lopez, Malik Hairston
2007: Rudy Fernandez, Alando Tucker, DJ Strawberry

I'll stop there since most of the big prior to 07 were sold/traded.

Let's see Fernandez = Traded, Tucker and Strawberry both showed good ability but were ultimately cut. Lopez we know all about, Hairston = WHAT?. Clark = bust, possibly our fault since he never really got playing time, Griffin = Are you kidding me?, foreigner I know nothing about. Gani Lawal I liked, so of course we didn't resign him, Dwayne Collins = again, WHAT? And we will see what Morris is soon enough.

I don't really see how they can say they've shown that drafting is one of our strengths haha


----------



## l0st1

Of all those picks I believe only Lopez are currently in the league. I'm not sure if Clark was resigned by Orlando and I think last I read Fernandez said **** the NBA and is going back overseas.


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> Robin Lopez and Earl Clark were fantastic for us.
> 
> While basically everyone else was fantastic for other teams.


I really loved the Earl Clark pick at the time. Thought he could be a really good player, potential all star. I should stop prognosticating. 


After Jimmy Clausen in football, I don't trust myself with QBs anymore.


----------



## l0st1

I loved the Earl Clark pick as well, he had a great skill set and size. Basically Lamar Odom, but he never got the playing time and he always wanted to take jumpshots. And his jumper is brutal


----------



## Hyperion

I didn't like the Clark pick. I talked myself into it but I had a feeling that he was going to be a big question mark at best. The dude has no motor and at this level, you either are nonstop in the gym or you're out of the league really quickly.


----------

